# Soilmaster



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Does anyone have any soilmaster or black sand left over they want to get rid of?

Jim


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have an extra 50 lb bag...


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

How much $$$


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Jim,

No leftover sand. I have heard of non-SWOAP-ies placing individual orders at Lesco for SoilMaster.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think I have 100 lbs of sand that I purchased to re sub my 30g. Of course the 30g is gone now...

I also have 50lbs of Damon's sand. I'm not sure if he still wants it or if he would be willing to sell it.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Lesco only has red in stock according to their website. I will call them and see if that is true. 

Sand?


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

molurus73 said:


> How much $$$


I will give it to you to help out a fellow SWOAPE member you just have to come pick it up.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> Lesco only has red in stock according to their website. I will call them and see if that is true.
> 
> Sand?


What did Lesco have to say? I seem to remember they ordered 2,000lbs of Soilmaster and we only needed 1,000lbs. I would think they have a bag or two left over even with some of the GCAS folks possibly purchasing some 

I would be more than willing to trade you the extra sand I have sitting in the garage for either a couple of small Discus (sometime in the future) or maybe a some help with my 75g. I really need to redo the substrate in the 75g (along with repainting the back and cleaning it out real good). I have just been putting it off until I can find someone who wants my old substrate


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

sshockey said:


> I will give it to you to help out a fellow SWOAPE member you just have to come pick it up.


If you happen to put it in your car and bring it to the meeting I will get it there. If not, I will come out some time this weekend. Thank you.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I would be more than willing to trade you the extra sand I have sitting in the garage for either a couple of small Discus (sometime in the future) or maybe a some help with my 75g. I really need to redo the substrate in the 75g (along with repainting the back and cleaning it out real good). I have just been putting it off until I can find someone who wants my old substrate


I would take any sand you're willing to donate. I would buy it from you because you know my labor is always free.


----------

